# Digital Nature



## Speedie (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi,
Here's my photo website. I'd welcome any comments/suggestions. Thanks.

www.DigitalNature.co.uk


----------



## tranceplant (Sep 2, 2005)

looks nice!  didnt check ALL your pictures, but I really liked the one from the scottish border.  

one advice, it's not the quantity, but the quality that is important.  most of your pictures are nice, but there is some random ones in there.


----------



## Speedie (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks. One thing I've noticed since I set the site up is that I'm getting more choosy about which ones I put on the site. When I look back at the first ones, there are some that I wouldn't put on there now because I don't consider them good or interesting enough. I guess that means I might be making some progress!


----------



## Hawkwind (Sep 5, 2005)

I had a brief look at your site last week and have just had a closer look. Seems a pleasant and easy to navigate site with a good domain name. I expected a little more nature, though the title doesn't have to mean it's nature/wildlife orientated, just photos of a digital nature.
Like the idea of a page devoted to amazon book sales... I scrapped my amazon ads as they didn't make anything when scattered around the site but it may be worth trying again in your style.

cheers,
Hawkwind


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice photo's you have there!  I really like the ones in the Scottish Borders (UK) section.  

Pamela


----------

